# Horseradish powder



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2019)

I can almost never find fresh horseradish around here. I would like to try horseradish powder. Have you used it?

Any tips? Anything special I should check for when buying it on the web? Is there a brand you would recommend?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2019)

I have some from Penzey's Taxi, but have yet to actually use it. I'll be interested in your responses, and sorry I'm of no help.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2019)

Does anyone else have any experience with horseradish powder?


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2019)

"Raises hand"


Wasabi is a specific kind of horseradish. It is expensive and hard to find. If you order 'wasabi horseradish powder' from amazon, you will get a mixture of regular horseradish powder with mustard seed powder. I use to to make the fake wasabi paste for sushi.


It would also work in a horseradish cream sauce.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2019)

blissful said:


> "Raises hand"
> 
> 
> Wasabi is a specific kind of horseradish. It is expensive and hard to find. If you order 'wasabi horseradish powder' from amazon, you will get a mixture of regular horseradish powder with mustard seed powder. I use to to make the fake wasabi paste for sushi.
> ...



Thanks for the info. Doesn't it also have green colouring? I'm just looking for regular horseradish for a variety of recipes, mostly Danish ones.


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2019)

yes: Horseradish,  mustard, corn starch, ascorbic acid, (for color retention), artificial  color (FD&C yellow #5, FD&C blue #1), citric acid


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2019)

This is what I have from Penzey's Taxi. 

https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/horseradish-powder/c-24/p-1029/pd-s


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> This is what I have from Penzey's Taxi.
> 
> https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/horseradish-powder/c-24/p-1029/pd-s



Is there anything in it other than horseradish? I can get that one at Amazon.ca. Then I avoid customs and customs brokers. It costs about the same, but the shipping is about twice as much as the product. I should check if there are other Penzey's spices that could be shipped at the same time.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2019)

taxlady said:


> *Is there anything in it other than horseradish? *I can get that one at Amazon.ca. Then I avoid customs and customs brokers. It costs about the same, but the shipping is about twice as much as the product. I should check if there are other Penzey's spices that could be shipped at the same time.




Nope, it's 100% ground horseradish. This is another spice source I like a lot, and it's free shipping, although I don't know if that's to Canada.
https://www.myspicesage.com/horsera...MI__C6m5fR4gIVhq_sCh1mmQV-EAAYASAAEgIa4PD_BwE


Hey, let's make some Bloody Mary's with it!! 

https://www.myspicesage.com/recipe/index/index/id/1651


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Nope, it's 100% ground horseradish. This is another spice source I like a lot, and it's free shipping, although I don't know if that's to Canada.
> https://www.myspicesage.com/horsera...MI__C6m5fR4gIVhq_sCh1mmQV-EAAYASAAEgIa4PD_BwE
> 
> 
> ...


My Spice Sage doesn't ship to Puerto Rico or outside the US. Oh well. Thanks for the info on the Penzey's single ingredient.

I will need to find a recipe for something similar to a bloody Mary that doesn't have tomato. I had 3 or 4 grape tomatoes yesterday and today my body is gently saying I shouldn't have eaten them. BTW, have you ever tried a bloody Caesar? Same thing as a bloody Mary, but using clamato instead of tomato juice. They are really nice. Or a bloody Maria? Same thing as a bloody Mary, but tequila instead of vodka.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2019)

Oops, I was confused on the Penzey's price at Amazon.ca. It's over CAD20 for2.2 oz and even more in shipping. The one I was confusing it with was a different company.  A 4 oz bag of horseradish powder for CAD 19.86 with the shipping. That is starting to sound more reasonable. That's USD 14.74.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't do Vodka Taxi, but I love a good Gin Caesar!


Hey, here's a Canadian source for spices...they have 100% horseradish powder!
https://silkroadspices.ca/products/horseradish-powder


----------



## letscook (Jun 5, 2019)

If you look up seed catalogs, they sell either seed or the root, you can plant your own.
If you don't have space to plant it in the ground you can do them in pots. A lot of good articles out there on growing horseradish, care, and harvesting it.  Here is one link to growing it in a container that might help you out. https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/horseradish/horseradish-care-in-pots.htm


----------



## kenmiller (Jun 5, 2019)

I didn't use it but I will definitely check in nearby grocery shops if I visit this week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2019)

I got some from Penzey’s quite a while ago. Of course I can't find it right now. It was quite useful, I used it in Caesars and to add a nice zip to pot roast, etc. I prefer fresh horseradish, but the powder is a decent substitute.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I don't do Vodka Taxi, but I love a good Gin Caesar!
> 
> 
> Hey, here's *a Canadian source for spices*...they have 100% horseradish powder!
> https://silkroadspices.ca/products/horseradish-powder



Thank you Kayelle. That looks great. I have it bookmarked.

I never thought of using gin in bloody Mary. Sounds good to me.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2019)

letscook said:


> If you look up seed catalogs, they sell either seed or the root, you can plant your own.
> If you don't have space to plant it in the ground you can do them in pots. A lot of good articles out there on growing horseradish, care, and harvesting it.  Here is one link to growing it in a container that might help you out. https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/herbs/horseradish/horseradish-care-in-pots.htm



I thought about that, but decided against it. I just can't count on having the energy these days.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2019)

Dawgluver said:


> I got some from Penzey’s quite a while ago. Of course I can't find it right now. It was quite useful, I used it in Caesars and to add a nice zip to pot roast, etc. I prefer fresh horseradish, but the powder is a decent substitute.



Fresh is nice, but the only store I could find it in got flooded a couple of years ago and I haven't found another source in my general area. Also, right now I am doing almost all my shopping online and none of the grocery stores that deliver have it. The place with my produce baskets doesn't have it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 5, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Fresh is nice, but the only store I could find it in got flooded a couple of years ago and I haven't found another source in my general area. Also, right now I am doing almost all my shopping online and none of the grocery stores that deliver have it. The place with my produce baskets doesn't have it.



The Kroger stores near me have it. Have you tried asking the produce manager or store manager? My experience is that *if* a big chain produce manager wants to stock something for you he can. Big if though.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> The Kroger stores near me have it. Have you tried asking the produce manager or store manager? My experience is that *if* a big chain produce manager wants to stock something for you he can. Big if though.



I didn't use horseradish much when I could get it fresh. Most places don't want to special order for someone who is only likely to buy it once or twice a year. If I lived in town, I could get it from a small green grocer. You can tell them that you would like a piece and would they please get you some next time they are at the wholesaler. That doesn't really work in chain supermarkets.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm sure you're right taxlady. You know the stores in your area and I've never even been to Canada.

I've seen this happen though. Produce manager orders from what he's most familiar with and the sales record for his store. He hasn't had any fresh horseradish in whatever date range his report covers so it can't show anything except zero sales. Naturally, he isn't going to order any. But then, on the suggestion of a boss or a customer, or just idyl curiosity, he does order some. But the cashier or more likely, her direct supervisor calls it rutabaga or ginger and the produce manager's report still shows zero sales, so it never gets reordered.


----------



## Rascal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm growing it here ATM, I believe it's time to process it now. I get it in wee jars btw, store bought. But I'm looking forward to making my own.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm glad this thread was started, *taxy*. I have a jar just like the one *Kayelle* linked to, but forget that it's there. It was something I picked up to try at the Cleveland Penzeys store the year Loverly gave me a gift card to Penzeys. Not a fan of bloody Mary's or Maria's - I like my V-8 straight up with a squirt of fresh lemon juice, period - but I did see that it's good in deviled eggs and potato salad. I usually reach for the refrigerated jar of horseradish when I need some, but I think this powder can be sneaked into foods easily. I can make Himself say "what IS it that I'm tasting?" and not tell him.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2019)

I make a horseradish gravy for corned beef dinner. You need to add the horseradish at the end or it looses it's kick if it's heated too long. I'm wondering if the horseradish powder reacts the same.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 6, 2019)

I'd like to have some.. Its one of those 'once in a while' things for me.. I've kept jars which have gone to waste because I don't use it often enough.. Maybe having the powder will inspire me enjoy the flavor more often..
I'll keep and eye out in the stores..

Ross


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I didn't use horseradish much when I could get it fresh. Most places don't want to special order for someone who is only likely to buy it once or twice a year. If I lived in town, I could get it from a small green grocer. You can tell them that you would like a piece and would they please get you some next time they are at the wholesaler. That doesn't really work in chain supermarkets.



Have you looked for it around Jewish holidays?  We can get it year round at a couple of stores, but all of them seem to have it around Jewish holidays.  The fresh stuff.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> Have you looked for it around Jewish holidays?  We can get it year round at a couple of stores, but all of them seem to have it around Jewish holidays.  The fresh stuff.



That sounds like a good idea. A friend of mine can tasted the difference between Coca Cola made with cane sugar and Coca Cola made with other sweeteners. He told me that he can find the cane sugar variant around Passover.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2019)

So, considering all the suggestions for finding fresh horseradish, is there a way to keep that for a long time?

Ginger will keep a very long time in a jar of sherry. I have read that fresh turmeric can be kept for a long time in a jar of vodka. I wonder if horseradish would maintain most of its flavour and texture in a jar of vodka.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> So, considering all the suggestions for finding fresh horseradish, *is there a way to keep that for a long time?
> *
> Ginger will keep a very long time in a jar of sherry. I have read that fresh turmeric can be kept for a long time in a jar of vodka. I wonder if horseradish would maintain most of its flavour and texture in a jar of vodka.



Homemade Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2019)

taxlady said:


> So, considering all the suggestions for finding fresh horseradish, is there a way to keep that for a long time?
> 
> Ginger will keep a very long time in a jar of sherry. I have read that fresh turmeric can be kept for a long time in a jar of vodka. I wonder if horseradish would maintain most of its flavour and texture in a jar of vodka.



Have you ever handled fresh horseradish? It's even more dense than ginger. I think it would hold its texture and flavor in any kind of alcohol just fine.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever handled fresh horseradish? It's even more dense than ginger. I think it would hold its texture and flavor in any kind of alcohol just fine.



That sounds logical.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2019)

Btw, when I was (briefly) in culinary school, we had to make several variations on béchamel sauce, including sauce Albert with freshly grated horseradish. Twenty students in one room grating horseradish made for some pungent air! [emoji16] And it's not easy to grate. You might want to have Stirling do it.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 6, 2019)

The first time we made Worcestershire, Craig grated the horseradish on the box grater.  Tears were streaming down his face by the time he was done since there was a good bit to grate.  The next time, we used the grater attachment for the Kitchen Aid.

I bet it would freeze pretty well also.


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 9, 2020)

When I lived in central Ohio the Kroger stores there carried the powder and root stock.  I also found powdered worcestershire too.  

I frequently make coleslaw in the food processor and add a little of the horseradish powder which enhances it considerably.  I like to chop mine fine and allow it to set in the fridge for a day before serving it. 

The other ideas for tomato juice based drinks would appeal to me as well.

I presently have about 15 horseradish plants in the ground, out in the woods away from where I life.  It is invasive and within a couple of years I'm using a post hole digger to harvest a root that's grown nearly 5 ft deep. 

I grind the root after cleaning and pealing it to a fine texture outdoors on the deck.  This is allowed to sit 3 minutes to reach it's ultimate "heat".  Then Kosher Salt and white Vinegar is added, then packed in jars, and from there to the fridge.  From there to my friends.

This stuff will have you blowing fire out of your nostrils if you aren't careful.  If you want to "cool" it down,  simply add white sugar in small amounts and stir it and then try it.  Repeat if necessary,  but do this in small increments.

A Beef Roast with Yorkshire Pudding and some Horseradish as a condiment is a great start to a fine meal.  I also like to shave the root on a microplane grater to accompany a shrimp cocktail.  I dip the shrimp in some cocktail sauce and then into the shavings.  I was in Baltimore, Md when I first tried it served in this way.


----------

